# sim city 4 delux



## zero90 (May 16, 2005)

after instalation, when trying to run the game i get this message " cannot locate the simCity 4 deluxe play disk" "please insert the simCity 4 deluxe play disk, select OK and restart the game"

well since i have tryed both CD's it came with, uninstaled and restarted. 
thanks


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Do you have any virtual CD players loaded?

Also check out this post.


----------



## zero90 (May 16, 2005)

Tidus4Yuna said:


> Do you have any virtual CD players loaded?
> 
> Also check out this post.


i dont know what virtual CD players are? lol


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Virtual CD players are programs that allow you to play a cd (which is converted into a file) without the cd. You would need another program to create the file. Sometimes a CD/DVD burning program will also install a Virtual CD drive.


----------



## zero90 (May 16, 2005)

alright, i tyred all the microsft help support toppics in your link. but no luck.

do you recomend burning the disk?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

nope, just that the virtual CD program could cause your problem. Let me get the Maxis specialist for you


----------



## CoasterFreak (Aug 22, 2003)

Hmmm....give me about 5 - 10 minutes
i'll post back with some more info


----------



## CoasterFreak (Aug 22, 2003)

Try updating the game itself (simcity.com), try updating your CD-Rom drivers (if there are any available)

If that doesn't work, I'm going to point you to EA Tech Support.
http://eatech.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/eatech.cfg/php/enduser/std_alp.php?

Send them an e-mail, they should respond and be able to help you. I'm still going to look for more information.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

:up: thank you CF for responding


----------



## CorvusPDX (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm having the same issue and i can't find help with it.
How was the issue resolved?


----------



## CorvusPDX (Feb 7, 2007)

Found it disk 2 is the playdisk.


----------

